# N400 Prior Spouse's Immigration Status question



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

Part 8 F2 Prior Spouse's Immigration Status:
I am Australian male (filing N400) my prior spouse is Australian (lives in Oz), do I put "Lives Abroad" or "None" or "N/A" for Immigration Status??


----------

